# 06 fuel pump question



## 06GOAT (Jan 29, 2006)

Does anyone know about how much wheel hp a stock gto fuel pump will support with a boost a pump or a magnavolt unit? thanks


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

From what I gather.... and I could stand to be corrected... 450whp is about the max safe limit for the stock pump. Beyond that, you're approaching the limit of both the pump, and injectors if I'm not mistaken, but you should ask some tuners. Call Lingenfelter, Mallett, or The L.A.P.D.. Might also try the vette forums and see what guys are pushing on LS2's with a stock pump. 

As a rule of thumb, Anything over a 20% increase in HP "should" consider a revised/upgraded fuel pump.


----------



## 06GOAT (Jan 29, 2006)

I guess I should have mentioned that my car has a magnacharger and it put down 480whp and 490wtq. The magnacharger kit comes with 42lb. injectors, and the magnavolt unit, and I believe that it raises voltage to 17 volts.


----------

